# 2002 Maxima - Exchange GPS Consule



## teacher575 (Dec 27, 2008)

I want to replace the GPS consule for the standard air conditioner console unit. I would lose the CD change and the CD player, but I'm okay with that. I just want to know if its possible. Thanks!

John


----------

